# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Χρωματισμός τιμπράντο

## panos70

Παντου σε ολες τις σελιδες εδω αλλα και σε μελη συλλογων που εχουν ατομικες ιστοσελιδες  για τα καναρινια τιμπραντο μιλανε  για την καθαροτητα της ρατσας και για το πως να ξεχωριζουμε ενα καλο καναρινι τιμπραντο,αυτο που θα ηθελα να ρωτησω  ειναι, πως τα τιμπραντο ξερουμε πως ειναι ο ποιο κοντινος απογονος του αγριου καναρινιου δλδ καταπρασινο,οποτε σκεφτομαι εγω και λεω οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος  απο πρασινο ειναι προσμιξη με σκοπο την αλλοιωση του χαρακτηριστικου του αγριου χρωματος που εχει, και προσθετοντας γονιδια κιτρινα-ασπρα-μελή ....  και σημαινει  τι μη καθαροτητα της ρατσας ,δλδ τα κιτρινοπρασινα η τα κιτρινα κατα ποσο ειναι καθαροαιμα ;

----------


## mitsman

Ο μονος παραγοντας που ειναι εκτος μορφολογιας ειναι το κοκκινο! κοκκινος χρωματισμος δεν επιτρεπεται!

----------


## panos70

Ναι βρε Δημητρη αυτα τα εχω διαβασει ,αλλα αφου το αρχεγονο ηταν πρασινο  γιατι αλλο  χρωμα εκτος απο αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι υπαρχει ''μπασταρδεμα'' της ρατσας ;αλλο 5 %...αλλο 15% αλλο 40% και ουτω καθε εξης !!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

ειναι πιο κοντα στο αρχεγονο καναρινι οσον αφορα τις φωνητικες του ιδιοτητες! οχι τις εμφανισιακες!

----------


## lagreco69

Τα Timbrados ειναι καναρινια φωνης, δεν μετραει και τοσο το τι χρωμα ειναι.. εκτος απο τον κοκκινο παραγοντα που ειπε ο Μητσαρας! παραπανω. 

Στα γονιδια των γονεων τους παιζονται ολα! εκει θα φανει ο πουλαρος, οχι στο χρωμα του.  

Υπαρχουν videos με πυροβολα Timbrados σε διαφορα sites που δεν εχουν καθολου πρασινο επανω τους.

Πανο δες και αυτο το θεμα, Τα χρώματα στα καναρίνια Τιμπράντο.

----------


## jk21

Το κοκκινο δεν ειναι αποδεκτο ,γιατι θεωρειται οτι απλα εχει ξενο γονιδιο προς το αρχεγονο καναρινι .Γονιδιο αλλου πουλιου και συγκεκριμενα του red siskin της βενεζουελας .Απο κει και περα τα αλλα χρωματα πχ το κιτρινο στα καναρινια προηλθαν με επιλεκτικα ζευγαρωματα αρχεγονου καναρινιου και απογονων του και δεν υπαρχει μεσα αιμα ξενου ειδους πουλιου .Το τιμπραντο μπορει να εχει ηχους και απο το αρχεγονο καναρινι ,αλλα εχει και δικες του νοτες που εμφανισθηκανε στην πορεια και σταθεροποιηθηκανε στην πορεια του χρονου ,μεσα απο επιλεκτικα ζευγαρωματα ,με βαση την συγκρατηση στους απογονους αυτων των ηχων και οχι απαραιτητα των χρωματων του καθε γεννητορα 

Πραγματι εχουμε ακουσει τιμπραντο ολων των χρωματων ,με πολυ καλες αποδοσεις και ενας θρυλος των τιμπραντο οπως ξερουμε δεν ειναι ουτε πρασινος (αυτο που φαινεται ως πρασινο πιο σωστα )  ,ουτε κιτρινος

----------


## orion

Με τα λίγα που έχω διαβάσει, ακούσει κλπ και με επιφύλαξη πάντα να η άποψή μου: 

το timbrado είναι ανάμειξη αρχέγονου καναρινιού με οικόσιτου (από όταν  έκανα την αρχή της ράτσας)... στην πορεία με επιλεκτικές διασταυρώσεις  φτάσαμε στο σήμερα. Βέβαια ακόμα και σήμερα οι Ισπανοί κάνουν ανανέωση  (δεν ξέρω τι να πω γιαυτό) του αίματος με διασταύρωση του αρχέγονου με  το timbrado (F1, F2, F3... κλπ)... Στο timbrado όμως λόγω μάλλον  εκφυλισμού (όπως σε όλα τα οικόσιτα πτηνά σχεδόν αλλά και ζώα) και ίσως  και λόγω παρελθοντικών διασταυρώσεων έχουν εμφανιστεί και "μεταλλάξεις"  ας το πούμε. Ένα πράσινο δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι είναι πιο κοντά στο  αρχέγονο (άλλωστε αυτό δεν είναι το ζητούμενο, αρκεί να ακούσεις πως  τραγουδάει το αρχέγονο θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ), αφού ένα πράσινο μπορεί  να προκύψει π.χ. από blue, cinnamon, παρδαλό κλπ άρα;;; Σημασία νομίζω  έχει το πουλί να λέει αυτά που πρέπει να λέει... σαφέστατα η τήρηση από  μέρους σου αλλά και από μέρους όλων των εκτροφέων αρχείο και γενεαλογικό  δέντρο, συνεργασία με εκτροφείς που ξέρεις και εμπιστεύεσαι (και όχι  από όποιον λέει ότι έχει timbrado) διασφαλίζουν την όδευση επάνω στα  μονοπάτια της ράτσας στα πρότυπα που χάραξαν οι Ισπανοί...

----------


## xXx

Από ότι γνωρίζω αν το πουλί είναι Timbrado και του δώσει κάποιος χρωστική για βάψιμο κόκκινη δεν πρέπει να βάψει καθόλου και πουθενά. Αν βάψει τότε δεν είναι αυθεντικό Timbrado.

----------


## johnakos32

Ναι με φυσικες πηγες δεν πρεπει να παρει χρωμα , με τις σκονες βαφεις οτι θες ....

----------


## jk21

οπως το ειπε ο Γιαννης .Αν βαλουμε κανθαξανθινη σε καιρο που τα φτερα του βαφονται ,εκει τουλαχιστον που εχει κιτρινο (αλλα και στο κιτρινο που κρυβεται κατω απο το φαινομενικα πρασινο  ) σαφως και θα εχουμε επιδραση  .Η 6χρονη γεννητορας μου ,οταν ηρθε στα χερια μου ,ειχε πορτοκαλι χροια σε καποια σημεια στα φτερα της ,γιατι οπως ειχα μαθει απο το παιδι που μου τη χαρισε ,ο εκτροφεας που του την ειχε χαρισει , ειχε και καναρινια που εβαφε και συχνα μπερδευε τις ποτιστρες (ειχε αρκετα πουλια ) .Με την πρωτη πτεροροια εξαφανιστηκε και δεν ξαναεμφανιστηκε 

οποιο ομως στο παρελθον εχει ερθει σε μιξη με κοκκινο (πραγματικο κοκκινο ) καναρινι και εχει το γονιδιο απο το red siskin να μετατρεπει τη λουτεινη σε κοκκινο μεσα στο συκωτι του ,τοτε και με απλο αυγουλακι ή καλαμποκαλευρο στην αυγοτροφη αλλα συχνη παροχη ,μπορει να αρχιζει να πορτοκαλιζει 

αυτο δειχνει οτι δεν ειναι καθαρο τιμπραντο ,αρα .... δεν ειναι τιμπραντο !

τα πραγματικα κοκκινα πουλια ή κοκκινου παραγοντα και χωρις καθολου βαψιμο με κανθαξανθινη  ,κρατανε το ανοιχτο πορτοκαλι

αν ενα πιθανο τιμπραντο που ειχε πορτοκαλι ανταυγειες  στο φτερωμα ,μετα την πτεροροια τις διατηρησει ,τοτε δεν ειναι καθαρο

αν του φυγουν ,τοτε σιγουρα δεν ειναι αναμεμιγμενο με κοκκινου παραγοντα .αν τωρα ειναι καθαρο τιμπραντο ,εξαρταται απο τους ηχους του

----------


## gianniskilkis

Εμένα πάντως μου αρέσουν τα πράσινα - μπλου ...

----------

